# Dlna?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am looking to perhaps get a flat screen HDTV and I am interested in the Pioneer 5020FD. It is DLNA compliant and has an ethernet port to tie into home networks. This sounds like what I have been waiting for.... a TV (or box to hook up to a TV) that can access a network hard drive without having a computer in the loop to play various media (movies, audio, photos, etc).

My question is will this TV be able to locate and play video on any network hard drive or does the drive itself have to be DNLA compliant?


----------

